# Hardy Tortoise



## Nobody (Jan 15, 2010)

Which Breed or Species of tortoise is the Most Hardy to keep as pets?
Thanks.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 15, 2010)

Eastern Hermann's _Testudo hermanni boettgeri_, Dalmatian Hermann's _Testudo hermanni hercegovinensis_ and Russians _Testudo horsfieldi_ are among the most hardy and adaptable. They're heat, light and diet requirements are easy to provide.

Redfoot tortoises _Geochelone carbonaria_ is also a hardy and interesting tortoise to keep but do have different heat, light and diet requirements and must be kept warmer and more humid than the above species.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 15, 2010)

From reading the forum, I know that Russian tortoises are often recommended for beginner keepers as being one of the "easier" species to keep.

All tortoises are high maintenance pets, though. Each species has its own specific requirements for enclosure, substrate, diet, lighting, exercise, hibernation, etc.


----------



## Tom (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh boy, did you open a can of worms! In my opinion, sulcatas are one of the hardiest, but they do have special requirements, they grow huge and they live a very very long time. Even though they are very hardy, they are not the best choice for most people because of their copious needs.


----------



## Shelly (Jan 15, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> All tortoises are high maintenance pets, though.



Nope. My Desert Torts live virtually wild in my backyard. I don't need to do a single thing for them.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jan 15, 2010)

Nobody, what is the climate like that you live in (can make somewhat of a difference in how easy/hard it is to keep a species)?


----------



## Nobody (Jan 15, 2010)

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> Nobody, what is the climate like that you live in (can make somewhat of a difference in how easy/hard it is to keep a species)?



Well,I live here in the Philippines where it it is quite hot and humid.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jan 15, 2010)

Radiated Tortoises are very hardy in my experience in Arizona. Initially, I had some troubles with redfoot tortoises.

Russian tortoises and Sulcatas are very hardy in Arizona. A few friends of mine say that Burmese Star Tortoises are very hardy as well.

It is hot and dry here in Arizona, by the way.


----------



## tortoiseman777 (Jan 15, 2010)

russians are very hardy. when it gets warmer here (im in arizona) they will be in their pen or out grazing and they can adapt very well


----------



## harris (Jan 15, 2010)

Shelly said:


> Stephanie Logan said:
> 
> 
> > All tortoises are high maintenance pets, though.
> ...



However if you lived in, let's say Ohio, you would. Stephanie's correct to some degree.


----------



## mctlong (Jan 15, 2010)

It sounds like what Nobody is looking for is a hardy tortoise for a hot/humid environment. Redfoots (as GBTortoises suggested in an earlier post) sounds like the best fit given the environment.


----------



## Shelly (Jan 15, 2010)

harris said:


> Shelly said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie Logan said:
> ...



Not to get nit-picky, but you can't own one in Ohio. Or the Philippines, for that matter.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 15, 2010)

Shelly said:


> harris said:
> 
> 
> > Shelly said:
> ...



But I believe the point here is that *IF* you kept them in Ohio or Oregon or the Philippines they would need a lot of care and special requirements. I know of a 40 year old Gopherus agassizii who lives on the Oregon Coast where it is constantly cold and humid. Outside of a constant URTI she seems to be fine. I got to meet her 2 years ago and you wouldn't know she didn't live in the desert.


----------



## Shelly (Jan 15, 2010)

Are there any torts native to the Philippines?


----------



## Nobody (Jan 16, 2010)

mctlong said:


> It sounds like what Nobody is looking for is a hardy tortoise for a hot/humid environment. Redfoots (as GBTortoises suggested in an earlier post) sounds like the best fit given the environment.




Actually,I already have a new tortoise.It is a baby Sulcata which I just bought a few days ago and I named it,"Secretariat".I named it after one of the all time great race horses in the U.S.A..Anyway,the reason for me asking this question is because since I am new to tortoises,I just wanted to know more about them and who knows,maybe in the future,if and when I ever decide to collect tortoises,I shall have an idea on what easy to care tortoise sto get but at the moment,I'll be sticking to my new baby Sulcata,Secretariat.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jan 16, 2010)

Shelly said:


> harris said:
> 
> 
> > Shelly said:
> ...




You can own a DT in Ohio or Philippines, but it would not be legal. 

There are so many ILLEGAL animals in southeast asia. There are many individual collecters with 40-50 Yniphoras in their collection, while there is only a handful total in US collections.

A sulcata isn't the greatest choice for the Philippines. 

I would suggest a redfoot tortoise. Personable, hardy, and relatively affordable.


----------



## Nobody (Jan 16, 2010)

Shelly said:


> Are there any torts native to the Philippines?




Nothing that I've heard of.Although,we have a Native turtle here.I think that it's called a Mud turtle.It's shell is colored Dark Brown and it's skin is colored Black with Yellow stripes around it's neck.Anyway,some people here in the Philippines are beginning to import other species or breeds of tortoises around the world and breed a few of them to sell as pets.Like for example,the person from whom I bought my baby Sulcata,Secretariat,owns a lot of different breeds or species of tortoises.When I went to her house,aside from owning 3 sulcatas(Now 2),I saw a couple of Indian Stars,3 Red Foots,1 Elongated,1 Yellow Foot,2 Russians,and 4 Radiated tortoises.What amazes me is how she takes very good care of all of them.Their shells looked so clean and shiny.All of them were also so healthy that they were all walking around her garden.What amazes me the most was that all her tortoises,no matter what breed or size,were all leaving together in harmony.I asked her on how was she involved in tortoises,and she told me 17 years.

PS.By the way,the person from whom I bought my Sulcata tortoise,doesn't breed or sell her tortoises for pets.She is more of a tortoise collector and does it as a hobby.The only reason why she sold me one of her Sulcata tortoises is because she is a friend of my mother and she kwnew the person that she was selling the Sulcata to and could keep tract of it.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, good luck in creating a healthy micro-climate for Secretariat (who was a descendent of my all-time favorite race-horse, Man-0-War.  )

At least you have the humidity piece, which seems to the most important anti-pyramiding element in tortoise keeping. And the many varieties of weeds growing there in the P.I., that someone else recently referred to, a regular tortoise smorgasbord! 

Now the last and most important requirement: post lots of photos of Secretariat and his enclosure so the folks here at TFO can vicariously enjoy your experience.


----------

